
On balancing economic power - macco
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/680/comment-page-1#comment-355101
======
Egregore
I don't know why the link points to the comment not to the beginning of
article, but here is a small summarization:

Mark wants that all providers of components (he call them upstream providers,
like for example MySQL, Mozilla) become a more powerful entities, so that
their output will be of higher quality and looks for ways how it can be
achieved.

He also says that now the burden to decide how components will work is on
distributions, like Canonical and Red Hat and it stifles innovation.

~~~
FlowerPower
Maybe he should look to output a quality like that of Mozilla and MySQL for
his companies main product, Ubuntu.

If Ubuntu would ever reach that quality, oh man. But its easier to ask
somebody else to do it for you, thats the Canonical way.

------
zecg
"Unlike those who have gone before, we don’t want to be the sole guarantor of
quality in our ecosystem, because that will not scale" -- that's a good
remark.

